

Drone Deploy - chasemgray
https://theuavguy.wordpress.com/2015/01/21/god-is-my-co-pilotor-is-it-drone-deploy/

======
dharma1
Working on something similar at the moment, more on the cloud processing side
though, and using off the shelf hardware for the 4G link - a mobile phone.

Watched a video of a talk by the drone deploy guys last week and I think they
have done a great job in terms of turning this into a combined hardware/SaaS
product, with an easy to use pipeline.

